# OK, some of mine.



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

No Text


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 6, 2013)

Very very nice.  question with the little being on the love seat and the hutch.  see how tall the hutch is and with lightning storm how in the world
could my little guy in one shot spring up there and smash a picture of my son "glass all over "  ???


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't quite understand, but the tall cupboard has plexiglass instead of glass??
Hutch, or "chimney cupboard" is about 6 feet tall. 
thanks, Tony
Hope that helps.

PS, I go home today, can't wait to putz around in shop.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

All very nice looking stuff, even the kitty likes it, LOL. Thanks for showing, I always enjoy seeing others work.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> PS, I go home today, can't wait to putz around in shop.



Don't give a damm right now, cat is acting all weird, bit me 2 times, 
The Jaj off that was feeding her left cat food in the sink, (canned) Maggots were there, place is 17 times more trashed
than I left it, fruit flies all over, I am sick, and I have to come home and deal with this ****. 
The cat didn't have no food at all in her dish or in the cupboard, had to buy some off the neighbors. 
I am so fed up rite now it is sickening. 
F'n cat litter all in the entrance way and all around her box, **** on the floor. GD cat hair all over the floor. 
This cat generates too much dirt, I think it's time to get rid of her. 
I've had it. 

Oh then, I lost about $300.00 I had hidden here, I think someone got in here. 
I trust the guy that was watching the cat though, I don't think he did it. 
Thanks for reading/listening.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Don't give a damm right now, cat is acting all weird, bit me 2 times,
> The Jaj off that was feeding her left cat food in the sink, (canned) Maggots were there, place is 17 times more trashed
> than I left it, fruit flies all over, I am sick, and I have to come home and deal with this ****.
> The cat didn't have no food at all in her dish or in the cupboard, had to buy some off the neighbors.
> ...


It's not the cats fault, if she has not been cared for, feed, and had it's litter box cleaned, that's not the animals fault but the person who was caring for it. Mistreating an animal will make it weird. I have 5 cats and they are very loving and clean, all mistreated strays taken in. Provide them a clean litter box and they will use it, give them good quality nutritious food and they are content. The agression that cat is showing is a sure sign that it has been mistreated and is on edge and in defense mode. I don't think the guy you trusted was very trust worthy, abused cat and money missing, house a mess, doesn't add up to me. I think you just need to get controll of your house and take care of your cat and relax a little. Animals are not just disposable, they count on us for their welfare. I think when you calm down you will see things clearer.


----------



## road (Sep 6, 2013)

Love the craftsmanship ! 

I'm not about to give you the gears for your feelings and frustrations. I've been there. 
I got 2 puppies from a neighbour that was not taking very good care of the litter or the mother. 
I took them @ 6 weeks old. I care for them bottle fed them you name it.. fast forward a few years. returning from vacation for a week . I trusted an old friend to care for the 2 dogs while we were away.. we will keep to the dogs part of this story for now.. 

long flight home late night return to a snow storm. great drive home from there. 
To open the front door was my mistake ! We should have went back to the airport.. really... 

As I opened the front door, the door got stuck. So I turned on the lights to find the carpet from the upstairs landing under the door, it was shredded !

hmm wow you may think but nooooo . 

walking near the living room, we see bits of yellow foam everywhere.. 
looking at the couch or sofa.. they ate through the couch ! they ate the cushion, right through to the springs .... 

I could'nt think what to do I was so P'od.. 

yes I think I yelled at them. 

over the years they have tried our patience to the limit. and loved us with out judgements. 

so thats what they have taught us .. 






sadly we lost the male about 6 months ago ( on the right ) 

we miss him but his sister is doing fine..


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

wow, you have 5. IDK I don't wnat to thing this guy stole it, but I don't know what to think. I am having some trouble trusting the cat, 
she was bumping her head into me, & I was petting her, then she made this weird noise and bit me 2 times. She always was a pretty nice cat, 
all I wanted to do was come home and relax, but now I have to deal with this mess. 
I have home health care coming in a day or 2, I need to clean this place up. 
You sound like your pretty good with the cats. 
Tony, Tired in Moundsville....

she is scaring me, i ask her if she wants to eat, she starts to go to her dish, then makes this weird noise and is hissing at me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> wow, you have 5. IDK I don't wnat to thing this guy stole it, but I don't know what to think. I am having some trouble trusting the cat,
> she was bumping her head into me, & I was petting her, then she made this weird noise and bit me 2 times. She always was a pretty nice cat,
> all I wanted to do was come home and relax, but now I have to deal with this mess.
> I have home health care coming in a day or 2, I need to clean this place up.
> ...


How old is the cat? Is she fixed? I do understand your frustration, give it some time for things to cool down, feed the cat her normal food, pet her with caution, sounds like she is confused.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> How old is the cat? Is she fixed? I do understand your frustration, give it some time for things to cool down, feed the cat her normal food, pet her with caution, sounds like she is confused.



she's fixed, about 5 years old. She's up on the window AC making these howling noises. you know with everything  else going on, this is hard on my nerves right now. 
maybe I don't have enough love.

- - - Updated - - -

can't even get up to get a drink of water, with out her hissing and howling. I am getting pretty fed up and nervous.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like something traumatic has happened to her while you where away. Just give her some distance and some time and she may calm down. Sounds like she is scared, give her all the space you can, don't try and touch her for awhile. Just talk to her with a calm voice it may soothe her. Just make sure she has food, water, and a clean litter box. Another option is a vet prescribed tranquilizer to calm her for awhile. Give each other some time and space, try not to get yourself worked up and stressed over this my friend, things are very upside down for both of you right now.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 7, 2013)

My answer, the broken glass was a large picture of my kid when he graduated from the Marine academy real glass and the bumping thats all about a
deep love affection (for you) it comes from when a baby from their mother cat.  I go through that each morn. Yes I got love bites & good ones. That
too they think (instinct) they are playing I get this stuff from my kid better half shes  a Vet. Old chill down trick a stocking over their head. Now
back to the post.  If I had your talent I would try "which is on my mind" to find a vehical something past restoring only for the cowl sheet metal  for
a car I had that was mint mint and no such wagon was ever made that year in 1933. and I did my reseach. It was willed to me by a doctor my mother
worked for, got it in 1960, positive it was made by local boat yard. This is a Plymouth that was never made even by the builders of the day. The 
wagon line started in 1934 by Chrysler & US Body & Forge.  Have a 1934 photo of hundred of brand new sedan bodys cut off at the windsheid to be
transformed into wood.  With your talent thats my thought you could do.   Try and find one of these parked by the old machine shop sometime early 60s 
see how they joined the body to the cowel with a wedge  its easy project just find the car!
sam


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2013)

How are you and the kitty doing? things start to settle down yet?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 8, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> How are you and the kitty doing? things start to settle down yet?



She is ok, then I go to the store, and come home and she is hissing at me again, 
Sorry, maybe I have no love, But I want to get rid of her. 
Plus she is long hair and long hair cats need brushing every day, and you have to vacuum every day, and this cat won't let me brush her, never would, 
I just cant take care of myself right now and take care of this cat and the house  too.
what, with a a bag glued on me to collect waste, and a dressing om my ball sack that I  have to change every day, and a "Wound Vac" machine that I have to lug  around with me, and swollen legs and feet that I can't wear my shoes. Also I go to Morgantown this Friday to meet with 3 doctors for a follow up, once they feel everything is healed OK, and they give me the thumbs up, I start 6 months of cemo, every 2 weeks for 6 months. Don't know how I am going to react to the cemo either. Plus I am here by my self, thjat makes it hard. 
Sometimes I wish I was still in the hospital, At least there was room to move around, and there were people there. 
Sorry, I just can't do it. 
The hair all over the sofa and rugs, is just makes me sick, 
I am trying to find her a better home, I do not plan to just drag her to the pound though. 
Hope you understand.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 8, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> My answer, the broken glass was a large picture of my kid when he graduated from the Marine academy real glass and the bumping thats all about a
> deep love affection (for you) it comes from when a baby from their mother cat.  I go through that each morn. Yes I got love bites & good ones. That
> too they think (instinct) they are playing I get this stuff from my kid better half shes  a Vet. Old chill down trick a stocking over their head. Now
> back to the post.  If I had your talent I would try "which is on my mind" to find a vehical something past restoring only for the cowl sheet metal  for
> ...



this cat did not give me "Love bites"


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> She is ok, then I go to the store, and come home and she is hissing at me again,
> Sorry, maybe I have no love, But I want to get rid of her.
> Plus she is long hair and long hair cats need brushing every day, and you have to vacuum every day, and this cat won't let me brush her, never would,
> I just cant take care of myself right now and take care of this cat and the house  too.
> ...


I do understand my friend, we have to take care of ourselves first. Maybe if you call an animal rescue they will take her due to your circumstances and find her a good home. The rescues won't just put em down, they will adopt them out, especially if she is already fixed. Take care of yourself.
Greg

- - - Updated - - -



mrbreezeet1 said:


> this cat did not give me "Love bites"


Yup I do understand that, cat bites can be vicious! I have had my share.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 8, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's not the cats fault, if she has not been cared for, feed, and had it's litter box cleaned, that's not the animals fault but the person who was caring for it. Mistreating an animal will make it weird. I have 5 cats and they are very loving and clean, all mistreated strays taken in. Provide them a clean litter box and they will use it, give them good quality nutritious food and they are content. The agression that cat is showing is a sure sign that it has been mistreated and is on edge and in defense mode. I don't think the guy you trusted was very trust worthy, abused cat and money missing, house a mess, doesn't add up to me. I think you just need to get controll of your house and take care of your cat and relax a little. Animals are not just disposable, they count on us for their welfare. I think when you calm down you will see things clearer.



I am beginning to think you are right, 1st, I told him to go in my desk, in this one spot,  there was some money there, to pay a bill, says he cant find it.  Keeps saying 1,000 times, "I don't want you to Think I took it" Told him  I trusted him. But he keeps saying it.  So today, I heated up a piece of pizza, went in my cupboard for grated  cheese, none, so I have/had about 5 cans in the ice box, all GONE, (See, I used to cook a lot of pasta, with homemade sauce, and GOT TO HAVE MY GRATED CHEESE, so just about every time I was at the store, I would get a can, so I would never run Out. I KNOW I had about 5 cans in there, Kraft, Store brand, esp if it was on sale. 
 I  called up and asked what the hell happened to all my Grated Cheese? Grated Cheese? I said Yes, sprinkle cheese, I had about 5 cans, "Oh I  don't know nothing about that" There got to be something wrong with this  guy, he must take stuff, and not know he did it, or is a pretty good  lier. He was the only one here. If someone got in, they would have tore  the place apart, how would they know where the money was? He had to take the money, and He had to take the cheese. 
He spends all his money at the track, then *****es all week at work about how the place sucks, and he has been there 20 years, and only making XX amount, and is mad at the world. 
He says he spends $20.00 at the track. Bull ****. Then he let it slip how he lost $250.00 this week cause of overtime. (football)
He keeps calling back today, but I don't answer.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 9, 2013)

now he says he might have thought the cheese was bad and threw it out. Brand new containers of cheese in the ice box, and he thought they were bad. Everybody knows cheese last almost forever. 
Mean while there was lunch meat in there that turned green, that was not thrown out, and a rotten apple in a bag on top of the Ice box, with gnats all around it. But he don't see that. 
See I was only supposed to be in the hospital for about 8 days, turned out closer to 3 months.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2013)

I smell a rat!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I smell a rat!



I don't know what to think?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I don't know what to think?


I think he stole your money, trashed your house, and neglected your cat needs and starved her. We cant pick our family but we can pick our friends. Think with the facts and not with your emotions or heart.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Oct 22, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think he stole your money, trashed your house, and neglected your cat needs and starved her. We cant pick our family but we can pick our friends. Think with the facts and not with your emotions or heart.



Still don't know what to think. Money never did turn up. 
I did end up keeping the cat.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Still don't know what to think. Money never did turn up.
> I did end up keeping the cat.


Glad you kept the cat, for you and the cat. I could never get rid of one of my animals.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Glad you kept the cat, for you and the cat. I could never get rid of one of my animals.



I am too.......She is my buddy again. 

I have got her to chasing a laser light, I call it "the thing" 
All I have to say is "where is the thing" "or get the thing" and she goes crazy...............LOL

I was goofing around a good 10 years ago, and made the bowl shown here. 
Last night I threw the lid together, I am giving it as a birthday gift, didn't have time or energy to do the whole thing fresh, so I used the bowl I had sitting around.
I forgot to show it, but there is about a 1/4" wide vertical strip running up the side, looks like an Inlay, looks pretty cool.

_*Added picture of vertical strip*_


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2014)

Glad the kitty has re adjusted, I knew she was traumatized. My kitties love the lazer mouse too, just got them a new automatic one. It's kind of a lazy mans lazer mouse, just turn it on and watch them go nuts, too funny. Nice turnings too! You must be feeling better as well?


----------

